# Beetles hatched



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

They started hatching two weeks ago and seem to love the beetle jelly
Flower Beetles Smaragdesthes africana oertzeni


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

Beetle jell? do you make it yourself? whats the white one?


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

ye...beetle jelly??
also any pics of parents? 

Nice Beetels


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

*I tried making it but could never get it right, i buy it from Japan , there are 4 different ones

1.High Protein Lactic acid White
2.High Protein Banana Beetle Jelly Yellow 
3.High Protein Black Beetle Jelly ( brown sugar and honey ) Brown 
4.Amino acid Beetle Jelly( Vitamin Beetle Jelly )(Analysis as Nature tree serum) Red

With the acids and protein you get better egg laying and healthier beetles, they dont attract fruit fly and are also good for Ants, Roaches and Millipedes
*


----------



## ashrob (Jul 27, 2007)

how do you make it?
or how do you try to make it?
nice beetles btw getting mine on wednesday =]


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

ashrob said:


> how do you make it?
> or how do you try to make it?
> nice beetles btw getting mine on wednesday =]


 been looking for these, where you getting them from please, if you dont mind me asking


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

andie said:


> been looking for these, where you getting them from please, if you dont mind me asking


the beetles or jelly


----------



## ashrob (Jul 27, 2007)

mine are slightly different species (i fink)... from a guy on here for free
i wanna know bout the jelly =]


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

ashrob said:


> mine are slightly different species (i fink)... from a guy on here for free
> i wanna know bout the jelly =]


 
I import the jelly from Japan, its the only place you can buy it in bulk


----------



## ashrob (Jul 27, 2007)

ok then mate thanx alot =]
know the website?


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

I kept these a while back, there the only species that never bread well in the conditions i had, not sure why! everything else did, ponders. 

If you ever have and L3 or 2 larvea come up for sale i may be intereested in some. 

jay


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

i have l2 ready now, sure i have some left after bugfest i wil check tomorow, let me know how many you were looking for


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

You sellin the beetle jellies Steve?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

yes they are on my site, hopefully al the latvae will be son as well


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

tarantulabarn said:


> i have l2 ready now, sure i have some left after bugfest i wil check tomorow, let me know how many you were looking for


You have a PM. 

Depending on how many you have spare and what you want for them i'll take them. I would offer you a trade but i doubt you'll be interested in them have some phasmids (inc. semi unusual ones) and some leaf insects as well. 

Let me know what you have left mate, am seriously interested in the L2 larvea. 

Spike


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Spikebrit said:


> You have a PM.
> 
> Depending on how many you have spare and what you want for them i'll take them. I would offer you a trade but i doubt you'll be interested in them have some phasmids (inc. semi unusual ones) and some leaf insects as well.
> 
> ...


What leaf insects do you have and what price would you want for a trade


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

I've only got the one P. Siccifolium left (about 4 months old). 

Phasmid wise i've got 2 T. brookneri, 1 adult and 1 juvinal, and i have 1 P.Zompheri. Sorry its not as much as i thought i had to trade. 

If you fancy a trade for any of the above or all or the above name your prices and i'll prob take you up on it so long as its fair. 

regards
Jay


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

tarantulabarn said:


> the beetles or jelly


Sorry, yea looking for about 10 beetles, depending on price :blush:


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

There pretty but can i ask what the fascination of Beatles is about?


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Lucifus said:


> There pretty but can i ask what the fascination of Beatles is about?


betles are great little things to watch. Always very active moving around. There some with wonderful colours, and you can, with very good skill often keep a colony going vey well. This the above species are the only ones i've had that i couldn't dont know why. 

Jay


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

very nice steve!

how are the lividum coming on ?


----------

